# Secondary drowning?



## jjbump

Hi everyone.

Around 7pm this evening I gave my 13 month old a bath. She was only in for 5 mins when she had her back to me and bent downwards before coughing and spluttering. It turns out that the little soap dish had accumulated water and she lent over and inhaled! After coughing violently and vomiting, she was ok after a few mins and now it's 10pm and she's in bed. There's been no wheezing and she was her normal self before bed.

HOWEVER, I was curious about whether this episode should be a concern, so I Googled it, only to read terrifying stories about something called secondary/dry drowning which can take effect up to 72 hours later with only little water intake!

Now I'm terrified :nope:


----------



## JessPape

First off, google is your worst friend, if she was her happy normal self and had no breathing complications (not wheezing or coughing when you put her down) I wouldn't worry. Just check on her a couple times and keep an eye on her over the next 24 hours. I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I've not heard of it before but I would just keep checking on her over the next few hours and if you get up during the night for the bathroom maybe. I'm sure she'll be ok but reading things on google can be scary at times. I'm hope you're alright :hugs: Perhaps to put your mind at rest a bit you could give NHS Direct a call maybe :shrug:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jacs

i dont know anything about this or have experience of it, but i did hear a swimming pool lifeguard telling off some kids once for pushing each others heads in the water. she said that it can cause problems even after the event. not trying to stir up panic, i have never heard of this otherwise.


----------



## special_kala

This is so rare, both my girls have accidentally breathed in under water and spluttered. I would just keep a extra eye on LO.


----------



## LannieDuck

My LO goes swimming with Waterbabies, and all the babies splutter when they're learning to hold their breath underwater. What your LO did was probably similar; i wouldn't worry too much. Just make sure she seems ok through the night and in the morning.


----------



## fannyadams

LannieDuck said:


> My LO goes swimming with Waterbabies, and all the babies splutter when they're learning to hold their breath underwater. What your LO did was probably similar; i wouldn't worry too much. Just make sure she seems ok through the night and in the morning.

This. In swimming classes we dunk our babies right under and they often swallow some water. Google is both a blessing and a massive curse xx


----------



## addie140910

I am teaching my LO to swim on my own (well and hubby). I do not believe in "dunking" babies as they do not know how to hold their breath and I personally believe it can be dangerous. There are better ways IMO. Like conditioning them to be dunked first as listed here, and then once they learn to hold their breaths , then it's OK. 

https://swimming.about.com/od/swiml...ns_Dunking_Infants_Dunking_Baby_Swimmers_.htm

Here is a link about it that was talked about on this website.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ou-have-you-dunked-your-lo-swimming-pool.html

anyway that's besides the point... 

I found this online for OP. Hope your LO is ok ! :hugs:

Here are the symptoms of dry drowning to look out for : 

*Dry Drowning Symptoms in toddlers*

* Difficulty in breathing.
* Experience pain in the chest while breathing.
* Sudden change in mood of children after the incidence of water intake.
* Confusion is witnessed in children.
* Dry drowning affects the child with abnormally lack of energy, tiredness and increased agitation.
* Change in skin color like pale, blue or grayish.
* Difficulty in deciphering, unable to express feeling or say anything correctly.
* Dont ignore childs sweaty skin, cough, cry or rubbing eye after the incidence.
* Shallow breathing also indicates that child at risk
* Try to count breathing pulse for fifteen seconds and multiply it with four. If it is over twenty respiration per minute, is a red flag for dry drowning.


----------



## Amyface

addie140910 said:


> I am teaching my LO to swim on my own (well and hubby). I do not believe in "dunking" babies as they do not know how to hold their breath and I personally believe it can be dangerous. There are better ways IMO. Like conditioning them to be dunked first as listed here, and then once they learn to hold their breaths , then it's OK.
> 
> https://swimming.about.com/od/swiml...ns_Dunking_Infants_Dunking_Baby_Swimmers_.htm


Just to say, this is what happens at Waterbabies. We say "*name*, ready, go" and splash water on their faces and before they go underwater it's "*name*, ready, go" again and they gradually get put under the water.


----------



## davidjoemum

google are evil!!!!!!when i was pregnant i was searching of info about babies ext.every web i went on i saw SIDS it freaked me out so bad that i havent slept for nearly 2 weeks after my first one was born and even until now my son is 14 months old i can wake up up to 10 times at night check on him the same with my daughter she is 3 months and im finding hard to enjoy my life due to constant fear.
im sure your LO will be fine!


----------



## liz1985

addie140910 said:


> I am teaching my LO to swim on my own (well and hubby). I do not believe in "dunking" babies as they do not know how to hold their breath and I personally believe it can be dangerous. There are better ways IMO. Like conditioning them to be dunked first as listed here, and then once they learn to hold their breaths , then it's OK.
> 
> https://swimming.about.com/od/swiml...ns_Dunking_Infants_Dunking_Baby_Swimmers_.htm
> 
> Here is a link about it that was talked about on this website.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ou-have-you-dunked-your-lo-swimming-pool.html
> 
> anyway that's besides the point...
> 
> I found this online for OP. Hope your LO is ok ! :hugs:
> 
> Here are the symptoms of dry drowning to look out for :
> 
> *Dry Drowning Symptoms in toddlers*
> 
> * Difficulty in breathing.
> * Experience pain in the chest while breathing.
> * Sudden change in mood of children after the incidence of water intake.
> * Confusion is witnessed in children.
> * Dry drowning affects the child with abnormally lack of energy, tiredness and increased agitation.
> * Change in skin color like pale, blue or grayish.
> * Difficulty in deciphering, unable to express feeling or say anything correctly.
> * Dont ignore childs sweaty skin, cough, cry or rubbing eye after the incidence.
> * Shallow breathing also indicates that child at risk
> * Try to count breathing pulse for fifteen seconds and multiply it with four. If it is over twenty respiration per minute, is a red flag for dry drowning.

Actually babies uptill about the age of 8 months will automatically hold there breath under water. No one just dunks heads under water, you make them take a breath and say certain set words so the anticipate going under the water, it's a lot easier doing it at a young age then once they are older they are less likely to panic and take in water.

OP I have heard of dry drowning, however I would think your LO will be fine, I think it's more of a concern if the origional incident was more serious eg they stop breathing. Just keep a close eye on her and if you do have concerns you could always get her checked over at docs to put your mind at rest. X


----------



## addie140910

liz1985 said:


> addie140910 said:
> 
> 
> I am teaching my LO to swim on my own (well and hubby). I do not believe in "dunking" babies as they do not know how to hold their breath and I personally believe it can be dangerous. There are better ways IMO. Like conditioning them to be dunked first as listed here, and then once they learn to hold their breaths , then it's OK.
> 
> https://swimming.about.com/od/swiml...ns_Dunking_Infants_Dunking_Baby_Swimmers_.htm
> 
> Here is a link about it that was talked about on this website.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ou-have-you-dunked-your-lo-swimming-pool.html
> 
> anyway that's besides the point...
> 
> I found this online for OP. Hope your LO is ok ! :hugs:
> 
> Here are the symptoms of dry drowning to look out for :
> 
> *Dry Drowning Symptoms in toddlers*
> 
> * Difficulty in breathing.
> * Experience pain in the chest while breathing.
> * Sudden change in mood of children after the incidence of water intake.
> * Confusion is witnessed in children.
> * Dry drowning affects the child with abnormally lack of energy, tiredness and increased agitation.
> * Change in skin color like pale, blue or grayish.
> * Difficulty in deciphering, unable to express feeling or say anything correctly.
> * Dont ignore childs sweaty skin, cough, cry or rubbing eye after the incidence.
> * Shallow breathing also indicates that child at risk
> * Try to count breathing pulse for fifteen seconds and multiply it with four. If it is over twenty respiration per minute, is a red flag for dry drowning.
> 
> Actually babies uptill about the age of 8 months will automatically hold there breath under water. No one just dunks heads under water, you make them take a breath and say certain set words so the anticipate going under the water, it's a lot easier doing it at a young age then once they are older they are less likely to panic and take in water.
> 
> OP I have heard of dry drowning, however I would think your LO will be fine, I think it's more of a concern if the origional incident was more serious eg they stop breathing. Just keep a close eye on her and if you do have concerns you could always get her checked over at docs to put your mind at rest. XClick to expand...


I think that's much better then . I honestly do not think Evelyn holds her breath when she goes under water! When she was a bit younger she turned just the wrong way in the tub while I was bfing her and went under. She was only under for a couple of seconds (just long enough for me to pull her back up) but she came back up with bubbles in her mouth and had drank some of the water. 

Like the link I posted, and that is what we will be doing, but again we are waiting until LO gets older. At this young (4 months) I really do not think that she is able to understand "hold your breath" yet. 

Just my personal opinion, again not judging. :flower:


----------

